

Smoothed Analysis: Why The Simplex Algorithm Usually Takes Polynomial Time. - DaniFong
http://arxiv.org/pdf/cs.DS/0111050

======
TheTarquin
Looks interesting. I'll definitely put this on my to-read list. Thanks for
posting.

